# Deport Them Now



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.deportthemnow.com


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i dunno, could be a website set up by the criminal illegals who target folks who hate them? i don't trust the inet for ****!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I also wouldn't trust this type of website. There is nothing too it except asking for your contact info... never a good thing...

I'd advise everyone to hold off until they update their website with more substantive information..

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think its Michele Malkin but I wouldn't givve any info to a web site without know what they are about for sure


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, I agree. As old and computer illiterate as I am red flags went up.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Do you think maybe I should include my credit and debit card # just in case they need to verify my citizenship? :roll:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

It is Michelle Malkin's site. I got the URL directly from her when she was on Laura Ingrahm's Show last week.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Her is her site.

http://michellemalkin.com/2007/07/18/ww ... hemnowcom/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up. It's a shame we all have to be so suspicious now days. They need to hang some of these internet scam artists by their toes in the street and let the crows pick their bones. Maybe that would give some of these people reason to pause.


----------

